# Lamson liquid?



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

I have a Lamson Speedster and fish solely in saltwater...it been holding up great but obvious there is a difference between the two models


----------



## Colby0303 (Sep 7, 2016)

In the same price range is the Redington Behemoth I guide I know has in his fleet that gets used and abused in the salt quite frequently. He says its a great reel for the $$$


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

The Speedster is a much more rugged reel than the Liquid.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

I have issues with durability. I have one on my 8wt , and after one season a good bit of the paint has come off, and I had to send the reel back since there was corrosion in the drag spindle.

Honestly, I'll never buy a lamson again.


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

CrappieFisherman said:


> I have issues with durability. I have one on my 8wt , and after one season a good bit of the paint has come off, and I had to send the reel back since there was corrosion in the drag spindle.
> 
> Honestly, I'll never buy a lamson again.


I like litespeeds and speedsters - which are machined. The liquid is cast vice machined and requires a lot of maintenance if you use it in the salt.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

Griff0302 said:


> I like litespeeds and speedsters - which are machined. The liquid is cast vice machined and requires a lot of maintenance if you use it in the salt.


The problem is I primarily used it in fresh water. And while I understand it was diecast, the finish was very easily damaged. In my opinion they should not have painted the reel if they were going to do it cheaply. Honestly, for $100 they should have made a better reel. I know it is their entry level, but if they are going to charge that much, and put their name on it, they should have made a better reel. After one season the reel looks terrible, has had to be worked on due to early onset corrosion in the drag system, and the retrieve is no longer as smooth as it was brand new.

I'm not that hard on my equipment, and the few times the reel saw salt I rinsed it in freshwater that evening.

My okuma slv's have held up much, much better.

I'd even go as far as to say my piscifun El cheapo is better built, although the drag is better on the lamson.

If I was going to buy an entry level reel, I'd get one of the okuma's and an extra spool. Or skip the spool and take the money that is saved and spend it on quality line.

I just don't think the Lamson's are worth the price, and, to me, the fact that Lamson released that reel makes me question their entire lineup.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Unless you need a really light reel I feel there are better choices for the entry level or higher end.

I have had a couple konic's and we have two guru's my wife still uses cause they are light weight and we're priced right on clearance. 

Problems I have had - drag knobs suck to adjust at least on konic and guru.

I have watched 4 different people's spool pop off with the cap to the drag with them. When the happens normally when fighting a fish the small grooved bearing/gear falls( not the correct name) out and then if it fell in the water not the boat you have yourself a nice boat anchor until you get with Lamson to fix it.

Granted cause of this I check to make sure on ours it's a tight and happy it hasn't happened on my guru.

I like the drag on the behemouth (I have the 6 and 8wt) better but it does also suffer from some paint issues with use.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

You get what you pay for. No way would I expect a $100 reel to hold up, especially in the salt. I've used lamson for years, but had to send back several for drag problems. I went on a trip once and had the drag seize up on the first day. Luckily a little WD40 fixed it, but I wasn't happy. Their warranty is great though, even offering a trade in and upgrade program.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> You get what you pay for. No way would I expect a $100 reel to hold up, especially in the salt. I've used lamson for years, but had to send back several for drag problems. I went on a trip once and had the drag seize up on the first day. Luckily a little WD40 fixed it, but I wasn't happy. Their warranty is great though, even offering a trade in and upgrade program.


But it is still $100. I can buy a much more complicated Penn reel for near that price, and it will last for a generation in the salt. With that said, I used mine 95% of the time in Fresh Water.

Also there is a difference between not lasting, and not lasting a season.

I'm not trying to harp on the company, but I would say be careful, and maybe check out a different brand.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Thanks for comments. Just looking for a decent reel for a 6wt used for trout/reds inshore. Liked idea of a reel and two spools for $160 but if it fails after a couple of years not good


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

FWIW someone posted a galvan T5 in the classifieds. That would pair nicely with a 6wt and should last a lifetime. Yes it's more $$ but you are getting a bulletproof reel


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I think you are at risk if you use one for everyday saltwater use. PM me if you want specific details.


----------



## Griff0302 (Oct 22, 2016)

IMO the takeaway here appears to be maintenance. I have several low/mid end all machined reels - Lamson litespeeds x2, galvan T x2, Orvis battenkill mid arbor - in addition to an Abel, a Nautilus and a Phlueger and a cast Cabelas cheapo. And I have fished all of those in the salt and in the surf which I think is the harshest due to sand+salt. The only two of those that has ever corroded were the Orvis and the Cabelas. My Lamsons and Galvans get a lot of hard use and have lasted and work great - though the drag adjustment on one of the Lamsons is very different from the other in terms of range. Not saying anyone hasn't maintained a reel but maybe not the most effective way. I am meticulous with my gear but when I found my girlfriend who took an interest in fishing with me I bought her 2 Penn Fierces and both corroded despite my maintenance. The. I bought her two Penn Battles and both of those froze up too. I'm not a spin fisher so I was cleaning them wrong - soaking them then standing them up to dry. The guy who works on reels at Minnows and Monsters told me to rinse and then dry horizontally and I've never had another problem.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

If you have a Lamson Liquid, don't drop it...ever.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Thanks again. Have used a $60 Okuma Integrity for 15 years on a 8 and 9 wit with no problems other than it looks a little beat. Also had to send back a $200 Redington AL for 8 (got it new at sale for $100) when drag seized. They didn't repair and sent me a new Rise. Anyway still looking but won't be getting a Lamson.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

I use a liquid on the beach. Set it in the sand every time I use it. Have two seasons on it, 25 30 surf days. On a 8wt tfo ticr x, handled 15 lb jack, full size beach snook. It's a cheap real, sand gets in it, comes out easy. Drag is good, worked to stop big muscle jack. I have not seen any wear or blemish on the drag, The paint comes of in spots, I rinse it after every trip, wip the line every couple trips and clean the drag every 4 or so trips. It is balanced well on the 8 - light and I can cast it in a stiff breeze. It's a fish catching rig. Never owned a trophy rod, 200 on a small spinner is my flagship. I have older way more expensive reddington, but fish the liguid over it. Jeez look at the salt in the crank!!


----------

